
Getting sued? troll the other party - boniface316
I was part of a startup and the team fell apart, after that I took the product on my own and now they are to suing me. I did not have any non-competing clause signed with them, so I am directly competing with them. I already pivoted my idea but they do not know that I did pivot. 
I decided to troll them by creating buzz on Twitter so they will go after a product that I am no longer interested in making. When I stand in front of the judge, I will show him that I am making a different product. Also the pictures I am uploading is pictures I find on google. This is basically to let them chase something that is not true.
Game of the lawsuit is to make them spend more money. 
I will keep you all updated on how this game goes.
======
coreyp_1
Who owns the rights to the product, though? Was it a work for hire?

~~~
boniface316
This is an interesting question. I was promised shares but was given nothing.
Therefore the "contract" I have with the company is void. The argument could
both ways.

~~~
greenyoda
Do you have a lawyer? If not, you should probably get one. Representing
yourself in a lawsuit is a risky proposition.

 _" I decided to troll them by creating buzz on Twitter so they will go after
a product that I am no longer interested in making."_

A judge might get upset if you admitted that you misled your opponents into
filing a lawsuit over something that didn't happen. You're not just wasting
the plaintiff's time - you're wasting the court's time. The court system is
not your toy. (A huge corporation with lots of lawyers might be able to get
away with something like this, but you'll just end up with a pissed off judge
who might order you to pay the plaintiff's legal expenses and court fees.)

~~~
boniface316
I am out of money to pay the lawyer. I am in the same business but not
building the same product. I would tell the judge that I was talking about the
current project I am working on. They simply didnt do any searches.

I understand the part about wasting court's time. Thats why I sent a letter
saying I have pivotted my business and started working on a different project.
I can explain the judge about the buzz I created. It was for my new project.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Why are you putting stuff like this in writing.

~~~
boniface316
You mean on here?

